# GT Bullet: Kiddy Mtn Bike!



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Still a work in progress, but I've been fixing up this old GT Bullet. The wheels (not pictured) are 24 inch, and the bb is BMX style, as are the cranks... I scoured off a lot of the surface rust with steel wool and degreaser. Should make a fun little bike for someone.


----------



## Briandes (Apr 13, 2021)

kenjihara said:


> Still a work in progress, but I've been fixing up this old GT Bullet. The wheels (not pictured) are 24 inch, and the bb is BMX style, as are the cranks... I scoured off a lot of the surface rust with steel wool and degreaser. Should make a fun little bike for someone.


Hi did you fix this bike up I got parts for you I'll sell you the bike cheap mines in really nice condition


----------

